# Decaf coffee and chocolate??



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, so I am waiting for my last cycle to start which I do not when will be as I have had to wait 3 months for my follow up appointment. But while I wait I want to do everything I can to say I tried everything. Me and DH are on many vits you hear us rattle and I bought zita west's book. She mentions no caffeine and even decaf coffee and chocolate. Has anyone heard this too?? What are your verdicts??


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't  have caffeine at all in drinks - even tea but gave this up ages ago as having caffeine never worried me. Not thought about choc though  

My clinic apparently has said (not to me directly) that the odd drink is OK but to stop the caffeine, one of the docs thinks that is really important to stop caffeine so just thought I would pass that on 
xx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Finky, I always cut out caffeine however think you need a little bit of something nice in your life and don't this the odd chocolate bar or daily cup of decaf is going to hurt. I drank decaf and ate chocolate daily during my last cycle and it did me no harm. Try to go for an organic decaf if you're concerned. 

Xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I have given up caffeine including chocolate this TX cycle. I have had 3 MC's and I want to do all I can. I have read enough for me to be convinced. I have replaced my cuppa teas to juice, water and milkshakes instead. I eat raisins and grapes for sweetness.

Hope it's all worth


----------



## Rosie Posie (Mar 10, 2011)

I have the occasional bit of chocolate as a treat when cycling but avoid other caffine products.
I cannot survive without my tea so I drink Clipper organic decaf tea as just water is used to remove the caffeine unlike other brands when chemicals are used.


----------

